# How old are TT drivers



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Please complete the poll....I'm curious


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Sexy TT said:


> Please complete the poll....I'm curious


Bi-curious?!! :wink:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Dream on...............................


----------



## Serj (Dec 24, 2007)

21 years young.


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

At the time Im writing this message, the leaders are the 17 - 25 males...How can u guys afford the I N S U R A N C E????????????????? and how much do you pay????????????????


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Serj said:


> 21 years young.


I have underwear older than you.........................How much is your insurance and does Daddy pay it??? lol


----------



## Darth TT (Mar 18, 2008)

33


----------



## boingti (Jul 21, 2008)

33 (34 on the 28th of this month, and thats not a hint for any of you lovely kind wonderfull people to but me and my new TT some toys (postal address can be supplied )

Duff


----------



## Serj (Dec 24, 2007)

Sexy TT said:


> Serj said:
> 
> 
> > 21 years young.
> ...


Daddy died about 12 years ago and little old me pays for it all by himself. £900 per year. Adding to this the fact i'm a only law student....


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Oldish fart at 54 and have the ragtop version as I only ever buy soft top toys.
Have been asked if I was a hairdresser just the once. His face was a picture when my reply was. No, I am a plumber!!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Serj said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > Serj said:
> ...


Wow well done you. Sorry about you, sorry about ya dad........................I feel awful now *zips up her fat mouth*


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Oldish fart at 54 and have the ragtop version as I only ever buy soft top toys.
> Have been asked if I was a hairdresser just the once. His face was a picture when my reply was. No, I am a plumber!!


LOL...I need a plumber but u r a bit far away :-(


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

22 8)


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Harv3y said:


> 22 8)


How much is your insurance?????


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Sexy TT said:


> Harv3y said:
> 
> 
> > 22 8)
> ...


£3200

And before every 1 goes    i can see the price yes :lol:

Due to i have a claim aswell in feb.. but not on the TT 8) (Touch Wood)


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Harv3y said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > Harv3y said:
> ...


Bloody H E L L ...................................get a scooter!


----------



## s7fan (Feb 27, 2007)

29 8)


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Sexy TT said:


> Harv3y said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy TT said:
> ...


LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

I really do not think so :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

In eight days time I'll be a year older than I am now


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> In eight days time I'll be a year older than I am now


U Paul Daniels or something??????


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im 28... male and a very nice person


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Really Kammy TT......are you a nice person ??????? How will I find out?


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

25years old and pay £530 fully comp ................with 8 years no claims


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

22, £700 fully comp, 10k miles a year

Daddy doesn't pay for it NO, can't afford things yourself you shouldn't have them in my opinion as don't appreciate them the same!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

not long turned 20.

i swear this topic has been mentioned bare times!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Dan_TT said:


> 22, £700 fully comp, 10k miles a year
> 
> Daddy doesn't pay for it NO, can't afford things yourself you shouldn't have them in my opinion as don't appreciate them the same!


Good lad..................


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Juber said:


> not long turned 20.
> 
> i swear this topic has been mentioned bare times!


Well Im sorry if it's boring....I'm new here, I dunno what's been mentioned before [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

42, new years eve and don't take offence Juber has repeated things that have been posted over the years
unfortunately it's a fact of life. As said 42 on my second TT both highly personalized just out of interest 
how old are you???, and thats not me prowling (Kammy) happily married


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

robokn said:


> 42, new years eve and don't take offence Juber has repeated things that have been posted over the years
> unfortunately it's a fact of life. As said 42 on my second TT both highly personalized just out of interest
> how old are you???, and thats not me prowling (Kammy) happily married


Im a little older than u........by 3 years....................


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why are you not smiling though???, it makes people wonder what your thinking and nervous


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

robokn said:


> Why are you not smiling though???, it makes people wonder what your thinking and nervous


Smiling on me pic???? This was supposed to be the 'sultry' look..I hate my smile anyway!!!! HAHA


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

robokn said:


> 42, new years eve and don't take offence Juber has repeated things that have been posted over the years
> unfortunately it's a fact of life. As said 42 on my second TT both highly personalized just out of interest
> how old are you???, and thats not me prowling (Kammy) happily married


and whats that supposed to me rob


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Internet stalker.....only taking the Sunday morning piss before I take the hounds out


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

I am 30, and female btw. But I only look 23-24 at the most!!!  (still in denial at hitting the big 30!).


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am pretty much the same keep getting asked my age.....mainly by the wife after another mod


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i was 21 on new years eve  was a good birthday [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm a young 43 when i drive my TT  but when i'm in my Jaguar i feel an old 43.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

rik-e said:


> i was 21 on new years eve  was a good birthday [smiley=cheers.gif]


we share the same birthday then


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm 27.

Have to say, the thought of paying 2-3k+ in insurance is mind-boggling, but I have nothing but respect for people who are prepared to work hard/make other sacrifices to finance their TTs!

Tom

Never actually posted any photos of my TT before.. my signature now at least gives you some idea! Apologise for the state of the wheels.. hadn't cleaned them before taking this photo. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

41 but I've had TTs for 5 years now


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Munchkinfairy said:


> I am 30, and female btw. But I only look 23-24 at the most!!!  (still in denial at hitting the big 30!).


Hey I'm 45 (almost 46) but ppl say I pass for 35!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

tomchap81 said:


> I'm 27.
> 
> Have to say, the thought of paying 2-3k+ in insurance is mind-boggling, but I have nothing but respect for people who are prepared to work hard/make other sacrifices to finance their TTs!
> 
> ...


I wanna put a pic of my TT on my signature, but I don't know how.................................


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm 20. And i'm in IT Recruitent so i pay for everything!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> 41 but I've had TTs for 5 years now


And how many years as a season ticket holder?


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

19 years young


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*Sexy TT Wrote*_I wanna put a pic of my TT on my signature, but I don't know how................................._
Hi Sexy, Sign up with Photo bucket, (its free) upload your pic, copy the "img" tag & paste into sig part in your profile.
H.
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

bhp786 said:


> 19 years young


How the hell do u afford insurance???????? Ah! To be 19 again...................


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

36, Insurance, lol

I remember the days of having to check before I bought a car. I'm still not sure if they ever put me off it always seemed a decent deal, £400 3rd party on a mini 850 jeez, I only pay £340 a year now.

We should do another poll of how much is your insurance.

Jon


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

jonson said:


> 36, Insurance, lol
> 
> I remember the days of having to check before I bought a car. I'm still not sure if they ever put me off it always seemed a decent deal, £400 3rd party on a mini 850 jeez, I only pay £340 a year now.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of £350 i paid third party on a Mk1 Golf GTI when i was 18!

I was so excited i thought it was for 12 months until i bought the car and tried to insure it - It was the premium for 6 months! Such a rip off (how can you quote on a 6 month policy unless specifically asked ??) but hey..i was young..


----------



## 3phase (Dec 28, 2007)

im'e 62+6months and i love it allthough iv'e just smashed my rear sceen (soft top) [smiley=bigcry.gif] im'e an enginer not an hairdresser


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

48 and a month exactly. Ipay £315 pa with all mods declared. How much is your insurance sexy, and do you always stick your tongue out when trying to look sultry or you just had your lips done? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## peace (May 12, 2008)

28 in 2 weeks to the day... (the achs have started)lol £430 for me & my lady.... probley been cheeper if i hadent kill the honda after 3 days of having it!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

31


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > 41 but I've had TTs for 5 years now
> ...


ten


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

westty said:


> 48 and a month exactly. Ipay £315 pa with all mods declared. How much is your insurance sexy, and do you always stick your tongue out when trying to look sultry or you just had your lips done? [smiley=bomb.gif]


Mines about...£340 per. Lips done as in botox???????????????????????????????? I dont believe in faking anything...everything about me is real (except hair colour).........I had maybe just applied my kiss proof lippy and was allowing it to dry..............

Does the tongue/sultry thing work then?


----------



## Ap3z HaRv3y (Aug 3, 2008)

18 

My Insurance Is Also £1500 With 1 Years No Claims.


----------



## nostig1983 (May 30, 2008)

male of 25 years...


----------



## RickyTT (Nov 8, 2007)

24 and paying £1400 Fully comp. Don't think I've ever paid anything less then £1200 on any car I've had including a 1989 1.3 Polo S coupe


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

23 here female but look about 16 :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

23 here female but look about 16 :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

shell said:


> 23 here female but look about 16 :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

44 and insurance is a whopping £262 FC, PNCB, hire car sensible pillar of the community . . . . apparently! [smiley=fireman.gif] :roll:


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

im 21 and my insurance is £748 fully comp .. and i pay for everything myself lol


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Knocking on at 34....and pay £510 but includes some Business mileage also..


----------



## RickyTT (Nov 8, 2007)

JamesR said:


> im 21 and my insurance is £748 fully comp .. and i pay for everything myself lol


What insurance company you with mate?


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

shell said:


> 23 here female but look about 16 :lol:


Mirror mirror on the wall.........................................lol


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

RickyTT said:


> JamesR said:
> 
> 
> > im 21 and my insurance is £748 fully comp .. and i pay for everything myself lol
> ...


Id like to know that aswell :roll:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

No older ladies driving TT's? I'm disappointed....................I'm gonna be 46 in November and don't wanna be the oldest femaleTT driver around!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does this mean I'm sad and need to join the Towns Womans Guild or something?

18 till I die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## patch (Jun 18, 2008)

72years.young.


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

55


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

im with bell


----------



## tts-tom (Aug 3, 2008)

Im 20 now but will be 21 in October.

I'll find out about insurance later :?


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> westty said:
> 
> 
> > 48 and a month exactly. Ipay £315 pa with all mods declared. How much is your insurance sexy, and do you always stick your tongue out when trying to look sultry or you just had your lips done? [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


Yeah botox lol !!!!!!

Tongue works for me, thinking more slutty than sultry tho babe (nowt wrong with that tho, imo) :-* :roll:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

younger looking the better


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

westty said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > westty said:
> ...


No...I have an ultimate fear off looking slutty and cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

shell said:


> younger looking the better


Is this a pic of your actual TT????? It's a WOW colour.......I love it


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> No...I have an ultimate fear off looking slutty and cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No... Slutty and expensive!!!!!!!!!............... Think i'd better shut up now lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> No...I have an ultimate fear off looking slutty and cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Trying very hard not to reply


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > No...I have an ultimate fear off looking slutty and cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Dare ya.................................


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

westty said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > No...I have an ultimate fear off looking slutty and cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Think maybe u should..lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy TT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Wallsendmag...................Ya scared of me..A MACKEM?????????????????????????? Ya reputation is at stake here..I have heard from a TTOC member u might be a nice bloke......................


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've been told to play nice with the new girl by the boss. :roll:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I've been told to play nice with the new girl by the boss. :roll:


Yeah RIGHT............................................U r warming to me, u can't wait to see me at the 1st meet I go to...you will LOVE seeing my red & white top!

Who's n
the boss anyway? haha! 8) Wallsend is a bit of a shanty town..not even a PETROL STATION till u reach Byker!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told to play nice with the new girl by the boss. :roll:
> ...


She is the one with Newcastle on her passport have a look in the passenger seat below.


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


She looks like my best made JUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is this ya car? Thought it was a made up pic and u had a Ford Fiesta!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

andy, that was me that said you were a good guy............................. no idea why i say these silly things lol


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

... and I think we're all done here now. Locked. :roll:


----------

